# Man On Fire.



## madstaff (Jun 4, 2012)

Wednesday 31 July 23:25
Film 4

(2004) Violent thriller. Former CIA man Denzel Washington is trying to build a new life in Mexico. But when the girl he's guarding is kidnapped he seeks brutal retribution. Strong language.

Good film, worth watching. :thumb:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

It's a cracking movie :thumb:


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Yes a fab film. Got it on blue ray too


----------



## vo04lan (Sep 5, 2011)

really good film seen it a few times


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Great film for sure
will be watching this even though I have it on DVD:thumb:

Cheers
Ben


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

brilliant film,Christopher walken was seriously under used imho,could always do with more walk if you ask me  the ending always chokes me up.denzel washington plays such a bad ****,so much better than his perfomance in training day.i love this scene

Lisa: What are you gonna do?
Creasy: What I do best. I'm gonna kill 'em. Anyone that was involved. Anybody who profited from it. Anybody who opens their eyes at me.
Lisa: [Whispering] You kill 'em all.

AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Top top film !

"If you move I'm gonna snatch the life right out of you"


----------



## madstaff (Jun 4, 2012)

On again tonight - 11:25pm Channel 4. :thumb:


----------



## steve204me (Jul 19, 2013)

Although a good film, the book is far better, IMO.



Steve.


----------



## InvaderZim (Aug 24, 2010)

I love it when at the end credits they thank Mexico City after listing how many kidnappings happen there.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

As usual, "missed it"!!:wall::wall::wall: I likes a bit of "Denzil" I does!!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Good film, but i'd have liked to have seen more of Christopher Walken and Mickey Rourke in it, two of my favourite actors


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Hadnt seen it before, watched it last night, excellent film.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Terrific film. Big Denzel fan.


----------

